# Tamron 20-40 for Sony FF, Hmmmmmmm



## Blue Zurich (Aug 24, 2022)

News - TAMRON Europe GmbH







www.tamron.eu





I could get excited about this glass in an RF mount. But then again, I was a positive vocal minority about the Sigma 24-36 too. We've all got our focal length favs, some of us conventional other not. It's all good.


----------



## jd7 (Aug 25, 2022)

Blue Zurich said:


> News - TAMRON Europe GmbH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly an interesting option! Would I pick that over the Tamron 17-28 f/1.8 or the Sigma 16-28 f/2.8? I might. Will be interseting to see reviews of the 20-40 f/2.8 in due course.


----------

